# 29 er ZR Race 8.0



## TK-Bonn (26. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich habe ein ZR Race 8.0, gestern war ich mit dem Rad das erste mal im Gelände. Die 100mm Gabel habe ich voll ausgenutzt, jetzt ist die Frage ob ich eine 120 mm Gabel einbauen kann und  
welche Auswirkungen hat das auf die Geometrie?


----------



## filiale (26. Mai 2014)

Dein Luftdruck/SAG stimmt soweit ? Jeder nutzt sein Fahrwerk voll aus wenn er das Bike dem Einsatzzweck entsprechende verwendet. Wenn Du 120mm einbaust, wirst Du auch diese voll ausnutzen. Wenn Du jetzt schon nach der ersten Aufahrt am Anschlag bist, werden Dich die 20mm mehr auch nicht retten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BODOPROBST (26. Mai 2014)

TK-Bonn schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Ich habe ein ZR Race 8.0, gestern war ich mit dem Rad das erste mal im Gelände. Die 100mm Gabel habe ich voll ausgenutzt, jetzt ist die Frage ob ich eine 120 mm Gabel einbauen kann und
> welche Auswirkungen hat das auf die Geometrie?


Eine Freigabe für eine 120er Gabel können wir leider nicht geben, da der ZR Race Rahmen mit 100mm Getestet wird gilt unser
Freigabe nur bis zu dieser Gabellänge. Ev. bitte mal Prüfen ob der Totfederweg der Gabel richtig bei 20% liegt. Gruß Bodo


----------



## TK-Bonn (27. Mai 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Ev. bitte mal Prüfen ob der Totfederweg der Gabel richtig bei 20% liegt. Gruß Bodo


Hallo Bodo,
danke für die Antwort, wie überprüfe ich den das?


----------



## filiale (27. Mai 2014)

Suche mal mit google nach "SAG einstellen". Da ist das was ich auch schon oben geschrieben hatte.


----------



## BODOPROBST (27. Mai 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> Suche mal mit google nach "SAG einstellen". Da ist das was ich auch schon oben geschrieben hatte.


Danke!!


----------



## TK-Bonn (27. Mai 2014)

Danke, werde ich machen.


----------



## ChrisStahl (28. Mai 2014)

Gute Nachricht für unsere Hardtail Freunde:

Das Radon ZR Race 8.0 1499,- (11.4 KG) setzt sich gegenüber der Konkurrenz in der 1500 Euro Klasse ab und gewinnt souverän den Testsieg und bikeTIPP mit 118.5 Punkten.

Fazit: Überragende Ausstattung kombiniert mit erstklassigem Handling: 
Das gutmütige ZR Race holt sich verdient den Testsieg.


----------



## help (29. Mai 2014)

Ich hab das 650b 8.0, und das ist wirklich toll


----------

